# My system, from then until now



## spearmint (Apr 24, 2006)

I've been on the look out for new speakers for sometime. It seems every time I find something I like, some other drama will occur so the funds get reallocated in different directions.

The speakers I've been enjoying for several years, and still bring me much pleasure are custom built in American Oak using Seas drivers and complimented with Adire 12" Tumult subs. The subs in behind are 15" cousins for HT duties.



















Finally the planets aligned and I was able to purchase some new speakers

Welcome to a pair of Adam Tensor Gamma fully active speakers with matching centre to my room.










I originally placed them in the same spot as the previous speakers; however the gents that delivered and installed the Adams suggested I move them wider apart and put the 12" subs in-between. The system sounded great, and it didn't look too bad, but I wasn't happy with the look. I still preferred the subs on the outside of the speakers, purely for aesthetics.
So it got the better of me, and I moved the 12" subs to the back of the room and enlisted their services for HT duties along with the 15" units at the front.

The next requirement was something more suitable for the centre channel. Off shopping I went and came home with a cabinet which I felt would compliment the system.










Next on my list is to get some custom length cables to tidy up the rats nest, and install a few other new and existing toys.

*Here is my Rack as it currently looks*










*This is the front of the room*










*This is the back of the room*










Some of the toys in play:

Audyssey Sound Eq
SVS AS-EQ1
Denon AVP-A1HD pre for HT duties
Elektra Theatre 7ch power amp for surround speakers
Moon P5 pre for 2ch duties
Marantz SA11-S2 CD/SACD player
Elektra DAC
Cambridge Audio 650T DAB+ tuner
Sonos 
etc etc


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, Very nice! That is a super clean looking setup:T


----------



## spearmint (Apr 24, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Wow, Very nice! That is a super clean looking setup:T


Thank you.

I got to hear a system yesterday with the Adams bigger brothers, the Tensor Beta's. WOW these sounded real nice, but alas I have to stick with what I have.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice gear Spearmint!.:T

One question though..Why four rear speakers?


----------



## spearmint (Apr 24, 2006)

Prof. said:


> Very nice gear Spearmint!.:T
> 
> One question though..Why four rear speakers?


Thank you Prof.


The Denon series of processors allow for A&B surround speakers, plus dual centre backs all with individual levels and delays, plus combined A&B controls. The speakers at the sides are A, the ones on the outside at the rear are B.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Does that give you a better pan of sound across the back, instead of just two speakers when using monopoles?


----------



## spearmint (Apr 24, 2006)

Prof. said:


> Does that give you a better pan of sound across the back, instead of just two speakers when using monopoles?


It's hard to say as I've never tried it without.


----------



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks really good.Like the rack.


----------



## spearmint (Apr 24, 2006)

Fortin's H.T room said:


> Looks really good.Like the rack.


Thank you. Having access to the back of the rack via my study is a big plus.


----------

